# New owner with trip computer question



## sbloxxy (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi all. Just bought a 2007 TT 3.2 coupe. My question is: do all 3.2 models have a trip computer?
I understand how the buttons on the end of the wiper arm work, along with the reset button on the underside but I seem to be getting very limited information displayed which leads me to think that either:
A: I'm an idiot who's missing something or
B: My car doesn't have a trip computer.
This is the standard display:









And this is what I get when I press the 'Reset' button. It seems that I have a very limited choice of sub menus.









Am I missing something here? I just can't get a fuel consumption read out or anything else for that matter. I'm not sure if its part of the same problem, but I don't have a sub menu that allows me to change units either. I want to change the temperature from Fahrenheit to Centigrade.
I've read through the owners manual (many times) but I'm getting know where. Can any one help please?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

In your first pic, press the end button on the wiper stalk repeatedly to cycle through the various info av mpg, instant mpg, range etc etc.
There are two sets of this info, -1 and -2. Press the reset button briefly to change between them. -1 is for your current journey and auto resets a short while after ignition off. -2 accumulates info from each journey.

In the second pic select SET (end button to go up/down & point to SET, & press reset briefly to select SET) and search through the options for the one to change units.


----------



## sbloxxy (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi and thanks for that.
However, thats the problem. When I press the buttons on the end of the stalk, I don't even have average fuel consumption, ave speed etc. They simply don't appear. When I go to SET, I simply a get a number of options regarding wipers, windows, clock etc but no UNITS option. Its as though various parts of the trip computer are missing - or as I mentioned, may be I don't have a trip computer - which I find hard to believe.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Do you have a pic of your stalk?

Press the reset again to get it to the first screen then the toggle switch at the end should switch through menu's

If it doesnt maybe the coding has been set incorrectly.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

sbloxxy said:


> Hi and thanks for that.
> However, thats the problem. When I press the buttons on the end of the stalk, I don't even have average fuel consumption, ave speed etc. They simply don't appear.


That's odd. It should work as I described. Maybe a fault in the stalk button? Does the display toggle between -1 and -2 for the single trip and overall sets of info? (press reset briefly to toggle)



sbloxxy said:


> When I go to SET, I simply a get a number of options regarding wipers, windows, clock etc but no UNITS option. Its as though various parts of the trip computer are missing - or as I mentioned, may be I don't have a trip computer - which I find hard to believe.


There should be an up-pointing arrow at the top of the list of options. Use the stalk end rocker button to point to that, press reset and you should get a second set of options: clock, computer, language and UNITS.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Maybe OP could indicate his/her location and a nearby Audi owner meet up? It certainly does look and sound strange.
I have had two 2.0 TFSIs, and there have been differences in what they display - not as vague as this though - but their method of operation has been exactly the same.
OP says has worked through owner's manual, which ought to be sufficient. 
If coding is a possible issue perhaps some-one with VAGCom?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ sboxxly - You might want to take a look at Audi TT Coupé '07 - Electrical and Infotainment Systems - Self-Study Programme 382. You can find the PDF download here:

www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_382.pdf


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That SSP382 is very useful.

I'd forgotten that under the SET/COMPUTER option you can switch off individual parts of the info that you normally scroll through in the -1 and -2 displays. COMPUTER is in the second list of options along with UNITS, so select as I posted above.

If one or more of the options listed below are selected to OFF, then Steve will indeed find that some expected things are not there!

_Computer
Computer 1
Reset all values in onboard computer 1
Display range on / off
Display driving time on / off
Display mileage on / off
Display average fuel consumption on / off
Display average speed on / off
Display current fuel consumption on / off
Computer 2
Reset all values in onboard computer 2
Display range on / off
Display driving time on / off
Display mileage on / off
Display average fuel consumption on / off
Display average speed on / off
Display current fuel consumption on / off_


----------



## sbloxxy (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info everyone. I'm pretty certain that when I go to SET, I don't even get a COMPUTER option. However, I'm working all day today so I'll have a good look and a play with it tomorrow and will report back.
My location by the way: its a touch off the beaten track - I'm up in Berwick on Tweed, near the Scottish border.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Just seen this.
Not familiar with that version of the mk2 dash but I've got Vagcom and I'm only in Kelso if that's ever of any use. 
Am I not right in saying that a TT is a bit different to the 2 seat convertibles you normally fly about in? (Or have I got you mixed up with someone else?)
Stuart


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Stueyturn - I wasn't sure to whom your question was intended. But as a Roadster owner, the answer would be 'yes'. The DIS messages are different since there are error messages displayed for the convertible top in the event a top failure which would obviously not be present for Coupe owners. And since we don't have a rear hatch, a rear wiper, back seats, or rear seatbelts, I'm pretty sure there are messages unique to those features which a Roadster wouldn't have either.

Perhaps what you meant to ask was whether there's different set of messages for Coupe owners depending on which engine and/or transmission combination they have. Just guessing...but I would say at least for diesel vs. petrol, the answer would most likely be 'yes'. Exactly what the differences are between all these combinations is another question all together. A good place to start would be SSP 382 and see if it covers these variations and then looking up any of the Audi TT online workshop manuals scattered around the internet. Hope that helps. 

Couple of interesting links that might interest you on this topic...
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=437929

As quoted from the Understanding Audi Glossary
https://www.audi.co.uk/glossary/d/drive ... ogram.html

Driver information system with efficiency program

The driver information system (DIS) brings together different information items in the centre of the cockpit, indicating the vehicle's current operating status.

The DIS controls comprise two menu selection buttons and a reset button on the windscreen wiper lever to the right of the steering wheel.

Depending on equipment specification, the DIS also provides information on the current status of installed components, such as the audio system, phone and navigation system.

It offers the following functionalities: Door and luggage compartment open warning; auto check control; radio station name or frequency; outside temperature display, including ice warning; speed warning function; on-board computer; automatic gearbox selector lever settings; telephone numbers and names from the telephone book; navigation directions


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There's 3 variants of dis

Pre facelift ( red ) 
Facelift ( white ) 
Then face lifted face lift ( MY11 onwards )

Coupe / cab etc makes no difference, the differences and menus shown are all down to coding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Rettrofit - So engine, transmission or fuel type has no effect on the DIS?

Do you know the years for each:

Pre facelift ( red ) 
Facelift ( white ) 
Then face lifted face lift ( MY11 onwards )


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope, all down to coding mate

Red 06-09

White 09-11

White MY11 onwards

Obviously there are higher and lower versions of clocks i.e.:
Tts / ttrs are higher in pre facelift and have features like needle sweep which can't be added on standard cars until MY11 
But that doesn't relate to dis menus / displays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Stueyturn - I wasn't sure to whom your question was intended. But as a Roadster owner, the answer would be 'yes'. The DIS messages are different since there are error messages displayed for the convertible top in the event a top failure which would obviously not be present for Coupe owners. And since we don't have a rear hatch, a rear wiper, back seats, or rear seatbelts, I'm pretty sure there are messages unique to those features which a Roadster wouldn't have either.
> 
> Perhaps what you meant to ask was whether there's different set of messages for Coupe owners depending on which engine and/or transmission combination they have. Just guessing...but I would say at least for diesel vs. petrol, the answer would most likely be 'yes'. Exactly what the differences are between all these combinations is another question all together. A good place to start would be SSP 382 and see if it covers these variations and then looking up any of the Audi TT online workshop manuals scattered around the internet. Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


Apologies for the confusion - I was addressing the OP who I believe has a business specialising in MX5's hence my 2 seat convertible reference


----------



## sbloxxy (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Stuart.
Well spotted! Yes I usually dart about in some kind of MX5/Eunos as I specialise in importing these from Japan though I also have a silver Boxster S.
We bought the TT as areplacement for wifey's Mercedes CLK and she's loving it. Actually so am I and just love the sound.

Thanks for your offer to meet. I'd be delighted if we could do this as I'm convinced this is a set up problem and Vagcom may be the answer. Just let me know when is convenient for you and I'll pop over.
Here's a few more photos of what I'm seeing:

Here's the actual stalk:









And here's the initial screen:









When I choose SET, I get this:








Not even an option to choose COMPUTER or UNITs: These just don't appear.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

sbloxxy said:


> Hi Stuart.
> Well spotted! Yes I usually dart about in some kind of MX5/Eunos as I specialise in importing these from Japan though I also have a silver Boxster S.
> We bought the TT as areplacement for wifey's Mercedes CLK and she's loving it. Actually so am I and just love the sound.
> 
> ...


Did you scroll all the way down the list?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

sbloxxy said:


> When I choose SET, I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I posted before, "There should be an up-pointing arrow at the top of the list of options. Use the stalk end rocker button to point to that, press reset and you should get a second set of options: clock, computer, language and UNITS"
but I can't see that arrow in your pic. I'd have to guess that's an issue with how the DIS is configured, probably in VCDS.


----------



## sbloxxy (Sep 14, 2016)

I now have the loan of Vag Com to help investigate this problem further.
However despite lots of reading on the various sites on the internet, I just can't find where I can access the DIS set up on Vag Com? I've had a look at 'Instruments' and 'Radio' but can't see anything obvious. 
Has anyone got an idiots guide?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

17 Instruments 
07 coding 
Look for tank characteristics

Also you'll need to go into 
10 adaption 
( possibly ch 19 )
And run through the channels to check each value

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrw (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi,
Did you ever get to the bottom of this as I have exactly the same problem. I have full version of VCDS and am experienced in using it but still cannot find the problem.

Regards,
John


----------



## CofranTTRS (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello everyone!

New user/owner here, and I thought to bring this topic back to life instead of creating a new one with the same problem...
I don´t have the trip computers, digital speed, and other info, however I DO have the oil temp, boost pressure and lap timer.
I've been trying for several days with VCDS with no luck (following some options on this forums, this topic, and other places). I don't have any info in the menu regarding this =(

the stalk:
https://ibb.co/bKfWw74

the menus
https://ibb.co/tXrkj0C
https://ibb.co/zQ1Mdq5
https://ibb.co/wQCryxK
https://ibb.co/mBJ1QF5
https://ibb.co/CvsG2tr
https://ibb.co/TR8Jwmc
https://ibb.co/Kwv1Zkm
https://ibb.co/fMGJKJp

Does anyone have any ideas on where the options can be turned on?

PS: tried to put the mini IMG but dind't work xD

Cheers!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If those pics are of your actual stalk and dis then you do have ALL the menus
To have lap timer etc you've got to have

You just need to understand how to work the buttons 
Use the reset button underneath along with the up / down buttons on the end

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Not sure if this will help, but this link discusses setting up the lap timer with the VCDS. Maybe once you're into Module 17, you can sort if from there. Here's a few screen shots are from my '07 (pre-facelift) so yours may be slightly different.

https://www.instructables.com/id/Audi-L ... With-VCDS/

1.) Connect with module 17 - Instrument Cluster.
2.) Choose procedure 07 - Coding.
3.) Read stored value and back it up.
4.) Choose Long Coding Helper
5.) Select byte 01.
6.) Enable box next to bit 03.
7.) Save new coding.
8.) Exit.


----------



## CofranTTRS (Feb 4, 2019)

ReTTro fit said:


> If those pics are of your actual stalk and dis then you do have ALL the menus
> To have lap timer etc you've got to have
> 
> You just need to understand how to work the buttons
> ...


That's the thing, the Scrolling buttons (up and down on the tip of the stalk) don't work to choose from computer 1 or computer 2 in the DIS. I can only access to the settings menu with the Reset button, and I can scroll the menus with the scrolling buttons. 
I don't have the Display Computer Option where you select if you want to display in the DIS the current consumption, average trip consumption (trip 1 and trip 2), current speed, and so on... 
If you look closely in the other dashboard pictures, you can see the "1" current trip selection, but nothing more.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Have a read through this SSP, check page 16 -


----------



## CofranTTRS (Feb 4, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Have a read through this SSP, check page 16 -


Thanks for the Manual, I read it this weekend and that's the main reason why a brought back this post. In page 16 you see several options under the SET settings:
Clock
Computer (don't have this)
Speed Alarm (don't have this)
Language
Units (don't have this)
Lights
Wiper
Window
Doors
Control unit
etc...

I do not have the following options in that SET menu:
Computer
Speed Alarm
Units

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Those are the menus that I'm trying to get via VCDS.. haven't found them yet [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## CofranTTRS (Feb 4, 2019)

any one?? =(


----------

